# flea meds?



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

What have you guys used for flees that WORKED!??! im prety sure my pup has got em shes scratches qite a bit.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Frontline. Effective and reliable. If she's already got them, get after her with a good flea shampoo and curry comb, then treat with Frontline. Her kennel may also be infested, so a good cleaning and wash down with diluted bleach may be in order. Dogs that get fleas seemingly out of nowhere usually get them from other animals, so be aware of your surroundings. You definitely don't want them to get settled in your house. Burl


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

frontline frontline frontline frontline frontline frontline


----------

